# Striping kit for Greenworks Pro 80V?



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Just replaced the last of my gas-powered lawn tools when my Greenworks Pro 80V mower showed up. Loving this thing already.

Anyway, is there a compatible striping kit for this specific mower that works with a bag attached? The handle bars aren't round, rather rounded-off rectangular. It's kind of an akward shape, so I wasn't sure if any of the kits that show up on Amazon or whatever were even compatible.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Just replaced the last of my gas-powered lawn tools when my Greenworks Pro 80V mower showed up. Loving this thing already.
> 
> Anyway, is there a compatible striping kit for this specific mower that works with a bag attached? The handle bars aren't round, rather rounded-off rectangular. It's kind of an akward shape, so I wasn't sure if any of the kits that show up on Amazon or whatever were even compatible.


I've heard good things about that mower. Tell us more about how it is to use it.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> > Just replaced the last of my gas-powered lawn tools when my Greenworks Pro 80V mower showed up. Loving this thing already.
> ...


It was between that and an Ego 2135SP for $600 ($100 off) at Lowe's. Got the GW from Costco (with 2x 4Ah batteries and rapid charger with active cooling) for $530. I liked just about everything about both, but my first observations:

- Angle of handle isn't adjustable. It's a bit too high than I'm used to, but not a huge deal I suppose. The Ego has 3 different settings I believe.
- Way lighter and quieter than my old Husq gas mower
- Lowest cut is 1.375" vs the Ego's lowest of 1.5". Highest cut is 3.75" vs Ego's 4". Both have 7 selectable heights. I like the lower cut for scalping when I overseed and rarely/never let my turf get to 4" because it doesn't stand up when it's that high. It likes to lay down when it gets that tall, so I prefer a cut somewhere around 2.5-3".
- GW has a steel deck vs the Ego's plastic deck. I preferred the steel one since it's probably way more durable, especially since I have a 45' oak in my backyard and it's constantly mulching acorns in the fall/winter.

I don't think you could go wrong with either, but I really like the GW so far, and it was cheaper.
Here's a video I found comparing the two:


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

They have one for the 40V, maybe it will fit yours too? I would send them an email and ask, they are always adding new mowers.

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-greenworks-40v.html


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

San said:


> They have one for the 40V, maybe it will fit yours too? I would send them an email and ask, they are always adding new mowers.
> 
> https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-greenworks-40v.html


Oh dang, that looks awesome! I think it'll fit mine as well since it doesn't attach around the handle bars, rather the bracket that holds them to the deck. Great find, thank you!


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

spaceman_spiff said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > They have one for the 40V, maybe it will fit yours too? I would send them an email and ask, they are always adding new mowers.
> ...


I have the one for my Ego, and it's very well build. Use coupon GCI22 to get 10% your order as well!


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

@spaceman_spiff

Can't help with the striper, but are you sure the handle bar angle / height of the greenworks isn't adjustable? I have their 60v mower and it has two height settings. Looking at the pictures on greenworks, it looks like the 80v models have similar holes and the adjustment is shown in this manual here:

https://www.greenworkstools.com/media/catalog/product/file/80v-mower-om.pdf

Just wanted to throw it out there, like you mentioned I find the tall height too high for me, but the lower one is perfect. I'm also only 5'7" so I'm sure tall people appreciate the other height.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

x Wild Bill x said:


> @spaceman_spiff
> 
> Can't help with the striper, but are you sure the handle bar angle / height of the greenworks isn't adjustable? I have their 60v mower and it has two height settings. Looking at the pictures on greenworks, it looks like the 80v models have similar holes and the adjustment is shown in this manual here:
> 
> ...


Well now I feel like a dummy. The handle release levers that let me fold the bar up for storage does indeed have 2 height settings. The lower one is perfect. Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

San said:


> spaceman_spiff said:
> 
> 
> > San said:
> ...


I emailed BLL and it sounds like it will work for my mower, and it looks like the coupon code worked. Thank you!


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

No problem, happy striping!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

San said:


> No problem, happy striping!


I'll be the only striped lawn in my neighborhood, and my wife is going to roll her eyes so hard :lol:


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

@spaceman_spiff

Glad I could help out. When I first unboxed my mower I was like wow the handlebar is way too high, then I saw the extra set of holes and the lightbulb went off. I figured if they had the adjustment on the non-self propelled version then the higher spec should have it too. Guess that's what we get for not checking the manual haha. Enjoy the mower, I really like mine thus far.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Got my checkmate and just installed it today. Guess the 80V is a bit different with the handlebars. You can't fold them up or unfold them with the striper attached. I put the striper on and realized I had that take it off in order to unfold the handlebars from the storage position, haha.

Cut the lawn today at around 2.5" and I gotta say, I'm not super impressed with the striping results. Don't know if I need to just stripe it some more in the same spots, or if it needs to be even longer? Not sure, but the stripes are barely visible.

It's noisy as heck though. Like it jangles as it rolls over bumps and through turns. Not sure if I need to tighten the actual roller part up or what.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

At what height are you mowing? I'd recommend at least 3.5" for your TTTF


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

San said:


> At what height are you mowing? I'd recommend at least 3.5" for your TTTF


That cut from the pic is 2.5", which admittedly, is the minimum length suggested by the Checkmate manual.

I did a cut at ~3.3" today and the stripes are pretty much non-existent still. Anything taller than this and the grass just all falls over, unfortunately. Can't ever figure out why since it's TTTF mainly.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

You need sun for strong stripes, as it's nothing more than the grass reflecting light.

So make sure you stripe with the grass bending away or towards the sun as much as possible.


----------

